# How many 2-3 gen S&W auto owners and fans we got here?



## Ascension (Apr 7, 2014)

I right now own a pair but in the future plan to pick up a 1006 and a CS-9.
My 1066 10mm


My aluminum frame 4043 .40


1066 on the range running 1400 fps 165 JHP underwoods




What ya got??


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I own two Gen 3 S&W pistols: a 5946 and a 3953 TSW - love both of them.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

In S&W, I have a 59, 5906 (Modelo Militar), 4003, 4026, 469, 4506, 4566, 6906, 639, 910, 915, SW9VE, SW40F, and an SD9. Most were bought at a bargain price and all great pistols.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Have A 4566 , Just Wish I Got The 4586 As A Back up Don't Care for The 1911 Look ! Like The 2nd Gens , Also Own A 845 5"


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a 910, 6946 and a 4513TSW I picked up this past weekend.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I carry daily the S&W 3913 9mm and I love the accuracy and it is reliable. I wish I had more rds but I have never needed more than 8+1.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a 469, 669, and 3913.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Love my 3rd Gen 4506. Started life as a police issue pistol in Mississippi.


----------



## shelbyv8 (Apr 21, 2014)

3913NL, 6946 (gave to grand daughter), 639, 559, 4053, 4046, 4616-1 fitted with 4566 and 4506 slides, 4506 no dash my current carry is a SW99 9/40.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have two, a 1006, and a 4506, both adjustable sight models. I love the way they look with the adjustable sights.


----------

